# Joes ancient Orange Mead for Thanksgiving and Christmas



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Really, bread yeast?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

This is ancient mead! They didn't have wine yeast back then. You ignore the rules and just do this one. Trust me. It finishes sweet. The sweet is needed to balance the pith and it is a fine drink.


----------



## PiratePharmD (May 14, 2014)

I've done this recipe before, but used all room-temperature oranges (valencia or navel, I can't remember). It's absolutely amazing and we gave it out as gifts for Christmas as well.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Vance, your post made me remember a gallon that I bottled up about a year and a half ago...you 'reckon it's any good now??? 

Ed


----------

